# my pos 98 altima



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

have alot fo work to do.

EXTERIOR 
-FIBERGLASS KIT WITH R33 FRONT, EXTREME SIDE SKIRTS AND REAR 
-CHROME 18" LEXANI IRIS RIMS ON BF GOODRICH TIRES 
-CLEAR CORNERS 
-2001 RED/CLEAR TAIL LIGHTS 

SUSPENSION 
-CUSTOM AIR-BAG OVER STRUT SETUP WITH ONE 5 GALLON TANKS, FOUR HEAVY DUTY FIRESTONE COMPRESSORS, STEEL BRAIDED LEADER HOSES, 1/2" AIR LINES, 16MM ONE WAY VALVES (2 ON EACH CORNER), AND 10 SWITCHES (FRONT, BACK, LEFT, RIGHT, PANCAKE, SEE SAW, INDIVIDUAL WHEEL) 

PERFORMANCE 
-STINGER SP1000 DRY CELL DEEP CYCLE BATTERY 
-HKS SUPER MEGA FLOW 200MM INTAKE 
-MAGNAFLOW WITH DUAL 4" DOUBLE WALL TIPS 

INTERIOR 
WHITE FACE EL GAUGES IN THE DASH 

IN CAR ENTERTAINMENT
-PIONEER AVH-P6800DVD DOUBLE DIN 7" TOUCH SCREEN 6 DISC DVD CHANGER 
-PIONEER GEX-P5700 TV TUNER 
-MB QUARTZ 6 1/2" COAXIALS IN THE FRONT AND REAR 
-AUDIOBAHN AWT12X 2000 WATT 12" HIGH EXCURSION WOOFER IN 2.5 CU.FT. BOX TUNED TO 35HZ WRAPPED IN DARK GREEN VINYL 
-AUDIOBAHN A1500HCT 1 CHANNEL AMPLIFIER MOUNTED ON GREY VINYL TO BACK OF SUBWOOFER BOX 
-STINGER HPM 0GA/4GA POWER AND GROUND WIRES 
-STINGER HPM 4CH AND 2CH INTERCONNECTS 
-STINGER HPM FUSE BLOCK 
-STINGER HPM POWER AND GROUND DISTRIBUTION BLOCKS 
-DYNAMAT IN TRUNK


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

what more could be done !? lol unless u strip it to stock ....


----------



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

these are the plans
enging:
-high output alternator
- 4-2-1 headers
-cold air intake
-2.5" exaust tubing
-magnaflow cat
-crower stage 1 or 2 cams
-lightened crank pulley
-powdercoat /chrome the valve cover, alternator, radiator, and anything else metal that i can get my hands on
-paint plastic pieces
-dress up with hose techniques silicone hoses

interior:
-two tone interior to match trunk silver and forest green
-fiberglass speakerpods in the front and rear door panels
-dynamat from headliner to floor
-paint interior trim panels
-new carpet
-steering wheel
-mold 7" monitor into the headliner
-upgrade shifter

exterior:
-shave and mold everything
-suicide rear doors
-new 18x7.5 wheels

suspension:
-brembo big brake upgrade
-drum to rotor swap in the rear

im sure theres something im forgeting, but thats alot of the stuff i still need to do.


----------

